

Hiring a Cofounder - keithclark

I'm hiring a second co-founder who is knowledgeable in PHP/MYSQL and has worked for a top website company in the past. This is the 7th time I've posted this request on Hacker News just going to keep posting it until someone listens. I'm building a website and I have 104 lines of code I was thinking we could trade off the work until it is finished. Meaning that since I just wrote 104 lines of code you would go write 104 lines and pass it back to me and we would do that back and forth until the website is finished. I'm working to have the Beta out by August. If your interested email me @ klownkeeper@gmail.com or tweet me @KeithClark_ thanks!
======
ldayley
First of all, who "hires" a co-founder? But that lexical issue aside, the
biggest reason nobody will respond to this here is because nobody is
interested working on a mystery project without anything to remotely pique our
interest. You don't provide the slightest detail about the project, or even
what industry or problem it might be relevant to. For all we know you are
trying to get somebody to write a Wordpress theme. Please provide insight into
your project or frame it in terms of how it is useful or important to this
community. Or stop posting it again.

------
nyellin
Don't brag about writing 104 lines of code. If you don't have good technical
skills yourself, just state that and explain what you can add to the
partnership.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different
results.

Albert Einstein, (attributed)

~~~
dwwoelfel
Duplicates, but with no discussion :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166461>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166456>

Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1192132>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1181208>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<grin>

